# Kodak's Moments



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

some pictures of Kodak in his christmas t-shirt and his first day in the snow in baton rouge, louisiana!

he wouldnt look at me when he was in the snow-too busy trying to eat it


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Katie - Kodak is so adorable! LOVE his little shirt!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cute pup!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, you guys were lucky to have it stick to the ground. Down south, I think it rained too much before it turned to snow...we could see it in the air, but that's about it. 

Oh, and Kodak is adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How adorable! Love his markings!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the last photo when he's looking right up at you, precious!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He is soo stinking cute-he always has that look on his face like he's going to get into trouble any minute. He reminds me of Spanky on the Little Rascals.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a darling boy!!! IWAP!!! (opps....did I say that???)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute guy!


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for all the sweet comments 

yeah he always has this "smirk" on his face haha...he is thinking about what he can get into next haha


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a doll-boy! And it is so weird to hear of snow in Louisiana!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Kodak is absolutely adorable! I love his markings!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Katie - that is one cute little furkid. Love his markings.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, he is soooo cute!


----------

